# Problem with data connection



## bigsherm27 (Jun 5, 2012)

I flashed Cm7 a few months ago and have had no problems until Sunday night. I first noticed network errors in a few of my apps so I tried the browser and get the "web page not available" message. I was running older radios (just lazy) so I flashed the latest radios but no change in data. I'm showing 3G/4G indicators and the phone is switching between the two in all the same places it was before but it's not working. Actually I'm getting intermittent data but only for a few seconds at a time. Data is enabled, Airplane is off wi-fi works fine. When I search available networks I get nothing, phone and texts work fine as well.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Might be tower related. Best way to find out if its Rom or network related is to flash a Rom that you know data works.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigsherm27 (Jun 5, 2012)

that's the thing, I've been using this rom for months without any problems and the data just stopped working without me changing anything.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

So more than likely its on verizons end

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigsherm27 (Jun 5, 2012)

maybe but my wife isn't having any data issues and three other people in my office have rooted thunderbolts and aren't having problems. One guy is even running cm7 as well but his data is fine. I'm wondering if it is a hardware issue but I really don't want to unroot and go back to stock just to take it to verizon and have the guy say there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Ok try this turn the phone off and take your sim card out for 10 seconds. I know it sounds weird but my mom couldn't get mms messages from me. Verizon told her to do that and fixed it.

So worth a shot and if it still does it then get another sim card from Verizon. Wish you would of said other bolts you know of has no issues. Kinda important info there lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigsherm27 (Jun 5, 2012)

tried that once and again just now....no dice. another thread I read suggested a wipe? does that make sense? I'm not terribly proficient with this thing.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I would make a backup and I would flash another Rom. Maybe a sense Rom and see how that does. I don't know a lot about the workings of roms. Just what I have read about troubleshooting them. You need to realize the aosp ril was basically hacked together to work. So something could have been changed who knows. Phone and sms text don't go though your 3g/4g but over 1x. That's why you can still make calls and sms text with data off.

So make a backup in your recovery and flash a few roms and see how it does. If it works then try a fresh install of cm7.

I mostly stay away from aosp roms as they run screwy on my bolt. Lately I can't send or recieve texts on it but sense runs just fine.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigsherm27 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok I'll try that thank you.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

NP hope it fixes your phone.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

bigsherm27 said:


> Ok I'll try that thank you.


I'm in Detroit and I've been experiencing the same thing the last couple days. Past few nights I've had buffering while watching Netflix which I've never encountered before. Sometimes when vzw rolls out new lte spots things get shaky. Usually these things sort themselves out. Give a reboot a try or try toggling between 3g and 4g. That usually seems to work for me. I'm running liquids 3.1 with an old froyo radio.


----------



## bigsherm27 (Jun 5, 2012)

I flashed infected eternity (Sense) and my 4g is great. My apps all seem to be accessing data with no problem as well but when I'm in 3g my browser is really wonky, sometimes it works but most of the time it just freezes. I'll have to check and see if it is a radio issue or something but I don't think it is because pandora runs flawlessly in 3g.


----------

